# houston tx, hairless rats need new home



## fascai (Sep 7, 2014)

I do not own them, I am simply spreading the word about an ad I saw on Woodlands Classified. There are two female hairless rats available for rehome because the poster says their spouse is allergic. They do not appear to be housed in a proper home (in fact it looks like a small tank - possibly 10g). They come with what food they have left (but it would probably need to be switched out to a higher quality brand). I would take them but I have males. If you are interested just shoot me a PM and I will send you the contact information of the poster. Please help these poor girls!


----------

